# Clutch pedal "twang/boing" noise?



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Sounds like the clutch spring (item #17) is binding/catching on a burr or something causing that "springy twanging" sound:

http://www.tonkinonlineparts.com/images/parts/gm/fullsize/1003231P04-002.JPG


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> Sounds like the clutch spring (item #7) is catching on a burr or something causing that "springy twanging" sound:
> 
> http://www.tonkinonlineparts.com/images/parts/gm/fullsize/1003231P04-002.JPG


Do you mean part #17? Part #7 is on the gas pedal.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Unless it really bothers I'd give it some time. Mine went away on it's own.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Mine comes and goes. Thankfully it's gone 90% of the time. It's something I'd like to have gone 99% of the time. 

Probably I'll re-visit it once the weather warms up. It's still winter up here.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

There's a TSB about it that involves removing the steering wheel and sanding down a dash piece it's catching on.

Mine did it too. But of course the dealer couldn't replicate this issue, so I just ignore it.

I agree...small spring.


----------



## SlowBoost (Jul 26, 2011)

I have the same problem. Was going to have it looked at when I take it in for all the quirks right before the warranty runs out.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> There's a *TSB* about it that involves removing the steering wheel and sanding down a dash piece it's catching on.


...what's the number for that *TSB*?


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

sciphi said:


> Mine comes and goes. Thankfully it's gone 90% of the time. It's something I'd like to have gone 99% of the time.
> 
> Probably I'll re-visit it once the weather warms up. It's still winter up here.


mine is doing the same thing every once in a while.. consecutive at times and then not at all.. im at 30k should i take it to the dealer or is this some sort of normal? idk whats causing it to only happen once in a while but nonetheless its annoying i dont want to waste my time for the dealer to say im sorry i cant seem to duplicate that.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Matt585 said:


> mine is doing the same thing every once in a while.. consecutive at times and then not at all.. im at 30k should i take it to the dealer or is this some sort of normal? idk whats causing it to only happen once in a while but nonetheless its annoying i dont want to waste my time for the dealer to say im sorry i cant seem to duplicate that.


Find out what makes it happen, and then duplicate it for them. For me, a good, quick stomp to the floor will make it twang 1/3 times. I'd take it in if it's enough of an annoyance. 

Sorry, no idea on the TSB number.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

<Temperature fluctuations > twang bong


----------



## mjp (Jun 7, 2012)

I never had any noise issues with the clutch pedal or spring, but I do have this:









Last night I pressed the pedal and heard a pop, something hit my leg, and my foot went to the floor. Everything still seems to work fine, but the clutch pedal has a lot less resistance.

By the way, 9 month old '12 Eco w/15k miles.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

mjp said:


> I never had any noise issues with the clutch pedal or spring, but I do have this:
> 
> View attachment 11923
> 
> ...


LOL wow.


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

mjp said:


> By the way, 9 month old '12 Eco w/15k miles.




Going to check Penny's clutch pedal spring, BRB...


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

@mjp, I’m sorry to read about the spring coming out. Do you plan on taking the vehicle to the dealership to have this repaired? It should be covered under the Bumper to Bumper limited warranty.

Michelle, Chevrolet Customer Service assisting Stacy


----------



## mjp (Jun 7, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> @mjp, I’m sorry to read about the spring coming out. Do you plan on taking the vehicle to the dealership to have this repaired? It should be covered under the Bumper to Bumper limited warranty.
> 
> Michelle, Chevrolet Customer Service assisting Stacy


Yeah, I have an appointment later this week. Thanks. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

mjp said:


> Yeah, I have an appointment later this week. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App





mjp,
Please keep me posted on this. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

